# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Instinctive PAL from Sola

## For-Life

What is it?

----------


## CDOT

budget short corridor lens..supposedly intended for integrated retailers..available in a variety of indices and colours... I am told that now i will be able to get them in our wholesale lab.. thats all Ive gathered

----------


## For-Life

> budget short corridor lens..supposedly intended for integrated retailers..available in a variety of indices and colours... I am told that now i will be able to get them in our wholesale lab.. thats all Ive gathered


I ask because Hakim in its infinite wisdom, or lack there of, has penetrated the market here.  Is it Super Noline quality?

----------


## Darryl Meister

Instinctive is a general-purpose progressive lens recently introduced by SOLA that offers a shorter corridor, a very soft periphery, and generous distance and near zones. It is a modern progressive lens design, with multi-design features, variable insets, and so on, so I'm not sure where the comparison to Super Noline came from. ;) Instinctive is mainly a lens for retail opticals, and SOLAOne is still the lens of choice for wholesale ECPs and private practitioners.

----------


## QDO1

> Instinctive is mainly a lens for retail opticals, and SOLAOne is still the lens of choice for wholesale ECPs and private practitioners.


do patients wear the lens too?  Sorry I jest.  Do you mean that the instinctive is a budget progressive and the SolaOne is a premium product?

----------


## Darryl Meister

> Do you mean that the instinctive is a budget progressive and the SolaOne is a premium product?


More or less. Certainly, SOLAOne is a more sophisticated product.

----------


## Happylady

I had a pair of Sola Ones and I loved them.

----------


## Dd

How does the Instinctive compare with the Ovation lens?
Same ballbark?
I understand it's a step up from the Sola max.

----------


## Dd

Anyone? :)
I gather this is a new lens that not many have dispensed?

----------


## Darryl Meister

Dd, Are you an eyecare professional or a consumer?

----------


## Dd

Hi,  just a consumer trying to compare lens quality and make an informed decision.

----------


## Old Nick

I dispense Instinctive lenses. The acceptance rate is better than 99%.
Nick

----------


## Dd

Interesting.... thanks for the response.
Would you say that it is to the Sola one what the Ovation is the the Varilux comfort?

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Would you say that it is to the Sola one what the Ovation is the the Varilux comfort?

Although the design concepts for Varilux brand vs. Essilor PALs are quite different, it might be pointed out that Ovation by Essilor was launched around the same time as Varilux Panamic- not Varilux Comfort.  Both Varilux Panamic and Ovation by Essilor are excellent modern designs.  Similar to the Sola products discussed; however, they are intended for different market distribution channels (Varilux for private care practitioners and Essilor PALs for retail).

Essilor Adaptar?  Wow, thanks for the business- but I would recommend consideration of at least Essilor Natural.  True, Essilor Adaptar (and nearly all PAL designs, for that matter) should function acceptably for most individuals if fit correctly (in fact, there's a white paper on Essilor Adaptar from years ago which demonstrated an adaption rate in the mid 90s%).  However, simple adaption is a bit different from the level of visual comfort actually achieved by the design.
That said, if its working for you, I suppose there's no real need for a fix.  :)

----------


## LENNY

Darryl !

Could you tell us a little more about this lens!

I love XLs !
Price and performance that can not be beat!
( Exept may be for Image)

----------


## Darryl Meister

Instinctive is a next-generation progressive lens we introduced a couple of years ago, mainly as a retail progressive offering. It does have a relatively short corridor with a high near zone, which not only supports a minimum fitting height of 18 mm but also provides better near utility in general. Intermediate utility is also above average. Instinctive also has an exceptionally wide, clear distance zone combined with very low levels of unwanted astigmatism and distortion in the periphery. This generally improves wearer adaptation and visual comfort during dynamic vision. Between the "softness" and comfort of the periphery and the enhanced utility of the central viewing zones, Instinctive offers pretty exceptional general-purpose performance.

----------


## LENNY

Darryl!

I know we cant discuss the prices  but could you put this lens in the price line up of other Sola products? Also is the lens simular to Visuality idea?

----------


## Darryl Meister

> I know we cant discuss the prices but could you put this lens in the price line up of other Sola products? Also is the lens simular to Visuality idea?


I'd have to check on the pricing on Monday, since I don't really get involved much in that side of things, but I'm sure it's priced below SOLAOne (our most "premium" lens on the SOLA side). Instinctive actually has a slightly softer periphery, slightly shorter corridor length, and slightly wider near zone than Visuality. Visuality, on the other hand, has an extremely wide zone of clear distance vision.

----------


## LENNY

I would even guess its lover than Sola Max!

----------


## joshy

I have never had a pt say they didnt like the instinctive lens.  With the 17mm fitting ht, it fits alot of things that my first choice, the Essilor Natural, doesnt fit.   Not the best lens for someone who needs a large intermediate area, though.

----------

